# need help teaching my pup not to jump on people



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello from Suisse!

I need some advice with an issue concerning Leo my 17 weeks pup.
he is great in sitting still when we are alone,he follows and comes when called when he is not overly excited.Like lots of other pups he's got selective hearing or real deafness when excited with other dogs or people.
I am a psychotherapist and I would like to have him with me in the office.I have already tried but though he can stay calm in the beginning and go to his place for a while he 's becoming increasingly excited(trying to get my attention by all means).He starts jumping on people and he wants to get the coach!!!
I need to take him in the other room for time out!
For the moment it's impossible to share attention with him and somebody else even if he has had 30 min of strong walk before.

I could use your opinions because i worry i am asking to much or even something a vizsla can not do!

Thanks a lot et..a bientot

Miru

Do you think it's possible to teach hi


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

your pup is just 2 YOUNG - you teach the no jumping up with friends and family or a pro trainer - they work with you in correcting this problem - not strangers that walk in your office !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep, he is still to young.
You might consider enrolling him in some group classes.
It takes these pups a long time, to learn to work with distractions. It will happen over time, but do not expect it to happen in weeks. Your looking at months of working with him. A lot of owners new to the breed, do not realize you will be training for years. Start slow and just keep building on what they know.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you very much for your answers!

I'll take it easy 

have a nice w-e

miru


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Mir - what a beautiful PUP - bring out the BEST !!!!!


----------

